# Front Passenger Seat Loose - Rocking Back and Forth MKIV Jetta



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

Like the title says. My front passenger seat in my 2001 Jetta is rocking back and forth while I brake and accelerate hard. It seems to be getting worse.
If anyone know how to fix or can find a DIY or something, Please let me know.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Front Passenger Seat Loose - Rocking Back and Forth MKIV Jetta (twin2626)*

nobody else has this problem


----------



## swedevixen (Sep 10, 2009)

Both of my VW's have the rocking seat problem! 1999 & 1992 Convertable


----------



## Desliderman1 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Front Passenger Seat Loose - Rocking Back and Forth MKIV Jetta (twin2626)*

I did...(have this problem)
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
I have an 01 Cabrio GLX. Bought this kit as recommended on this site and had it installed. Problem fixed!
I hope it works for you.
Don in KC


_Modified by Desliderman1 at 10:44 AM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Front Passenger Seat Loose - Rocking Back and Forth MKIV Jetta (Desliderman1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swedevixen* »_Both of my VW's have the rocking seat problem! 1999 1992 Convertable 

You will benefit from Don's post below yours as both your vehicles use the same sliders.


_Quote, originally posted by *Desliderman1* »_I did...(have this problem)
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
I have an 01 Cabrio GLX. Bought this kit as recommended on this site and had it installed. Problem fixed!
I hope it works for you.
Don in KC


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Front Passenger Seat Loose - Rocking Back and Forth MKIV Jetta (twin2626)*

Is it the seat lower or the upper half that moves?
The recommendation of the Don does not apply to your Mk4 (sure his Cabrio has the front end look, but its still a Mk3).
Your seats are different and have wheels (roller), retail at $14 ea.
They are replaceable as is most of the hardware securing it to the seat.
If the problem is the seat height adjuster (aka Taumel recliner), that retails for $156.
This is just one component of the recline mechanism.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

thanks, I think the whole seat moves inside the track.
It's funny, I've been building seat track assemblys for Brose which is the company that does VWs seats and I can't figure this out. 
I'll look into replacing the wheels in the track.
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Front Passenger Seat Loose - Rocking Back and Forth MKIV Jetta (twin2626)*

When I was in Germany, I saw Brose factories all over the place.
Is Brose the OEM for MK4 seats?
I thought it was Johnson Controls.
In the Past, VW used Recaro and Keiper for seats.
Keiper owns Recaro as of 1983.
My 85 Jetta GL uses Recaro for the base model seats (flat seats).
The 90 Corrado seats I have are made by Keiper (sport seats).


----------

